
Twitter Revenue Up 61%, but User Growth Lags - eplanit
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/07/29/technology/twitter-quarterly-earnings.html
======
nemo44x
I like that they identified their issues and have something of a plan to
address them. However, this company still has a lot of issues as far as the
stock is concerned:

\- Executive compensation is beyond extravagant. It is outrageous and
borderline criminal. The CFO got 75 million in stock since last July?

\- This leads to another issue - the float is too high. This company has given
away hordes of stock internally which will continue to put pressure on EPS and
make the company impossible to sell if they do in fact wish to go that route.
You get the feeling it's a bunch of insiders looting the vault.

\- The growth plans, although commendable, are not without extreme risk. How
many users have used Twitter and are simply not interested in becoming MAU's?
They say the platform is too hard for many users and the presentation needs
reworking - but maybe it's the case it is too late? People tried and quit. I
know plenty of people who think it's just spam and have found better places to
spend their time. How does Twitter change their mind? Cultivated streams isn't
a scalable business. I trust their research and analysis will help, but the
"it's a long way off" comment certainly doesn't give much investor confidence.
It's honest at least.

\- Who else isn't suspicious that after a really great quarter the conference
call was rather negative? Bring in new board members while tanking the stock
so they can get new stock grants at a low price and then proceed to either
sell the company well above the bid or benefit from the rise in stock price as
a result of fixing the issues? This isn't an uncommon thing and for a company
that has looted investors left and right I don't blame the Street for dumping
this tonight.

I'm a buyer sub-20.

